# What to do with 2 baby pigeons (freezing and hungry)



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Please help, I have read everything I could find but still don't know what to do...

I found two baby pigeons (from pictures on google I am guessing they are around 15-19 days old). They are huddled together in my freezing cold garden (it's raining and storming on and off). 

When I come near they get scared and try to hide so I don't want to stress them out even more but they haven't eaten in more than 48 hours and must be sopping wet and cold.

I placed a box by them with some food in (before I discovered they can't feed themselves) and they moved to another spot. 

I am scared to catch them and take them on in case their mother can find them again (there is no nest in sight though). Also, they don't seem willingness at all. 

Should I just leave them be?

Or should I place some blankets close to them that they can snuggle on to (have a feeling this will make them relocate again)?

Should I capture them and take them in? And do the box with blankets and heated pad, syringe feed, etc?

Help! I really am praying they make it!?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

They will die if wet and cold and at that age they should still be in their nest which must have blown out of the tree, or they have fallen from it. Bring them inside and get them warmed up before offering any food or water, place them in a box with a heat pad or warm water bottle covered in a towel to get their temperature back to normal. Allow an area where they can move away from the heat if they get too warm. Don't give them water into their beaks as it's so easy to aspirate and kill them. They must be thoroughly warm before feeding also. 
They won't be eating on their own yet but it may be possible to give them defrosted warmed peas one by one directly into their beaks. If their throats are too small for whole peas give them halves at a time. Once you have them eating peas and their crops feel full (not tight but like a loosely filled bean bag) you could start giving pigeon feed grains directly into the beak over their tongue. Ideally it would be good to continue to feed them the way the parents would have by using a syringe with the needle end cut off and a balloon placed over the end with a slit in it, so as they can put their beaks into it and feed more naturally. Google YouTube and feeding baby pigeons, look at videoes using this method - that's how I raised my babies and with Kaytee bird raising formula bought online.








My chick in this pick is a few hours old. 

To feed peas here's how.
Put the bird on your lap and hold him around the shoulder and neck with one hand, finger and thumb either side of his beak. With your other hand hold a pea in that finger and thumb and with a nail open his beak - hold the beak open with the finger and thumb that you have either side of it from the other hand and put the pea as far back in his throat as you can. He should swallow it easily but if he spits it out it's because you didn't place it far enough back - make sure it's over the back of his tongue so as he can actually swallow it.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Plse catch them and bring them inside and warm them up. A hotwaterbottle in a box with a blanket on top will do.

At that age the best to feed them will be defrosted peas. Buy a bag of frozen peas and defrost in lukewarm water, feed them 30 peas 3 times daily. Best to do this: If you are righthanded, put the bird on your lap against your body facing to the right. Reach with your lefthand over the head and open the beak with those fingers. Have a pea ready in your righthand and put over the tongue inside the beak. If he spits it out, you're not putting the pea in deep enough. 

Seems complicated, but will become easier with practice and they will quickly learn to pick up the peas by themselves.


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok I have them in a box on a towel. I don't have a heated pad but I have an electric blanket under the box. They won't even open their beaks for the peas. What can I use for formula to syringe feed until the shops open and my hunt for correct formula begins?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Plain pronutro will be the second best choice. First choice will be any handrearing formula for parrots and parakeets. You will find this in any large petshop, if you stay near Panorama petshop in Parow you might find it there.

Have you googled on youtube: how to feed baby pigeons. Plenty of info available there. They might be too big for syringe feeding, then you will have to give the peas a go again. They won't open their mouths by themselves, you will have to forcefed them the peas.


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks so much. I am force feeding them but they won't have it. They don't seem to be cold and the box is fairly warm but they still seem terrified. The one is now standing in the way of the other one as if to protect them. My heart is breaking here


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

I got them to eat a bit of soaked cat kibbles from the bottle with glove method I saw on YouTube. I don't think they got much and crop doesn't seem to have anything in either but they refusing anymore. I know put them in a dark room as I read that the sun can dehydrate them and they still seem terrified. Off to the shops for more supplies but please - any more advice will help a lot!!!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They will be terrified, they don't know you're trying to help and consider you the enemy. Have to checked for their nest? If you found them in your yard, the nest must be close by and the parents looking for them. 

I was very sceptical about feeding peas the first time to a baby, but was amazed by the results. Couple of weeks ago someone brought me 2 babies (same size as yours) on a Sunday afternoon. I had to fed them the Sunday and Monday, and by Monday evening they were eating peas by themselves!

Just take you're time and relax and start feeding them. Cover the one you're feeding with a towel and only let the beak stick out. That will calm them down a bit. They don't need water when being fed peas. Also be careful syringing food into their mouths, they can easily aspirate.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can always take a drive up here and bring them to me.....


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh wow marina really? I will gladly do that as I am out of my depth here!! I will be happy to sponsor funds for their supplies too!

I can't see a nest but the tree is quite dense so would have to risk damaging the tree and nest/s to get a better look.

We have loads of birdlife here - lovely winelands vibe: pigeons and doves Egyptian geese and ravens, starlings and various other types I have no clue what they are called. Lots of trees in the distance but the only ones being "housed " by us are the starlings living in our roof. I have not seen any parents (waited for over 48 hours to give them chance though - should I have waited longer)?

Please can you send me your address or contact details so I can arrange to bring them to you? I think you are better equipped to save them and I would have a lot more confidence in their survival! I am in durbanville so if you are in parow or panorama I can quickly get there!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh my goodness they are adorable and thank you two ladies so much for caring for them. They are indeed lucky babies to have been rescued in this way and all credit to you char for trying your best with the peas, it is daunting at first but with self confidence you can get them to swallow the peas as long as they're far enough over the back of the tongue not to be able to get spat out - at least you don't have to worry about that now anyway. Thanks too Marina for you fab offer and please let's know how they get on. 

There are some lovely people in this world of ours.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Unfortunately I live 2 1/2 hours from Cape Town, otherwise I would have been more than happy to take them in. I gave the poster a view options and also sent a private message to sunbirdy, she must live close-by. Hopefully this will have a good outcome.


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

I somehow just managed to feed them 25+ peas each!!! 

Panorama pet shop couldn't help me so what do I do now?

Keep them warm and feed them peas 3 times a day? Dark room or bright room? Indoors or outdoors?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great news! Can you get hold of a budgie cage to house them in? You will be keeping them indoors for now in a quiet room. If you get a cage, you can cover the half with a blanket to make them feel secure. Put a couple of newspapers on the bottom and then just remove a layer every morning, they will make a mess. They won't need additional warmth at that age, you can make a "nest" for them in the one corner by folding up a small fleezy blanket. The cage you can put in front of a window on a table, but in a spot where they won't get direct sunlight. 

Feed them another 30 peas each at about 4 o'clock and then tonight at about 9 again. Tomorrow 30 peas 3 times daily. You can also leave a small bowl with peas in their cage, they will quickly learn to eat peas by themselves.

When they start eating peas, you can start adding small seeds and they will eventually start eating those as well. Then you will have to put down a bowl of water in the cage.

Your place sounds ideal for doing a soft release when they are ready. But wait till they are at least 2 or 2 1/2 months old. They will need to be kept outside for about 2 weeks in a bigger cage to get used to the environment and will also need a backup regarding food. After 2 weeks you can just open up and let them go by themselves. They will hopefully stick around.

Keep us updated on their progress. You did right by bringing them in, I would have brought them in immediately.


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks Marina! I am going to follow this to the letter!

I would have tried to bring them in on Tuesday already but I heard that if you touch them the parents won't accept them back and I didn't want to risk that. Regret it now that I know better 😢

Will keep you posted on their progress!


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Just came home from my cage and seed shopping trip to find one dead 😭😭😭😭😭

I feel like I killed it!

The living one must be so distraught!!


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

I feel like it's stress that killed him!? Should I just give the other one another feed quick and set him free too? Concerned the stress gonna kill him very soon too otherwise 😨😨😨😨


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Char123, am sorry one didnt make it. Feeding babies is very hard. The parents wont reject them if you touch them, i believe that is a myth. Thank you for doing your best to save the little guys.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Oh what a pity. Maybe he got injured when he fell from the nest. Plse don't set the other one free, that will be a death sentence. I don't think stress could have killed him. Just keep on doing what you're doing now and hopefully the other one will survive.

And yes, that's a myth that if you touch a bird the parents won't accept it.


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for the input. The survivor only fed 3 peas and then spat out 3. I put him back inside in a warm dark quiet room and just sorting out dinner for the fam quick then will go check on him again...

A bit nervous of finding him in the same way as his brother - please pray for us tonight!!

Will keep you posted

Ps: he flew a little bit (not higher than 10/15cm but I think that means he is getting stronger)


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

48 hours is quite a long time for a baby pigeon to be without food. Is the survivor producing droppings? The droppings will be mushy on a pea diet, that will mean at least his body is absorbing the food. Try to feed him another 25 tonight. Just push the pea deeper into his mouth, the only thing he can do will be to swallow them.

If he's still alive tomorrow, chances are great he will survive. Will be thinking of both of you tonight. Thanks for what you are doing!


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes they were both pooping but there is no new poop in the box since this afternoon

Will try!!

Found someone local but he can only take him on Saturday so have to keep baby alive until then


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can try giving him water, he's been without food so long. If you have apple cider vinegar add some to the water, that will help with digestion. Add 1 ml ACV to 250 ml water. Put in a small bowl and dip the tip of the beak (not over the nostrils otherwise he might aspirate) into the bowl to see if he will drink. Otherwise wet your finger and hold against his beak, he might suck up the droplets.

Good luck, hopefully he will be fine tomorrow morning.


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok thanks will try that now. There was some poop just now but it was hardish (black with white spots). Should I give him peas at 9pm again? Or pro nutro? I have been in touch with some locals who may be able to take him in on Saturday and they reckon pro nutro syringe feeding is the way to go. Or should I try both?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can try syringe feeding, but don't squirt the food into his mouth cause he might aspirate. Put a piece of rubber glove over the cut off end of the syringe (like in the photo FredaH posted). Cut a X into the rubber and let him stick his beak into it. If he does not want to eat, then you will have to feed him peas. Sometimes it helps when you put the beak between two stretched out fingers and tilt the head upward a bit. I've had babies respond to this.

When you mix the pronutro, let it stand for a while cause it will thicken up a bit. Try to feed him the consistency of tomato sauce.


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Good news... I just delivered my baby bird to the most amazing bird lady! She syringe fed him and cooed him at ease and then put him to sleep on a heated pad! It was a sight to behold!! She says he is very strong and should be ready for freedom soon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear the update!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm so glad for both of you! Will it be possible to PM me her telno, just in case we might need help in the future again.


----------



## Char123 (Nov 22, 2017)

I have some sad news my fellow bird lovers.... Leipoldt (as the bird lady named him) has passed away. He was having a seizure so she believes it was a stroke. We are not sure why but she was with him during his final moments and she says he went peacefully 

He had a touch of sour crop for a day or two but that cleared so she said it's not because of that. It also wasn't stress because she says he was adjusted very well to the other 2 birds houses with him.

Anyway, just have to have peace about this somehow even though it's a mystery.

On another sad note, mommy bird finally came a looking for her 2 babies on Friday morning - my heart shattered for the one she lost and I was on my way to collect leipoldt and bring him back to her when the bird lady warned me not to. She said they were fledged too young and the unprecedented freezing cold wet weather for Cape Town November (usually boiling heat waves) would not lend itself to his survival. She also said he wouldn't have survived with sour crop in the wild.

I was worried that my peas was the cause of his sour crop at first, but although she wasn't happy that I fed him that she didn't think it was the cause. In fact, many of her rescue birds struggled with it this season and she thinks it may be because of change in diet due to strange weather patterns (the drought we have recently had too)


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So sorry he died. I can assure you, it was definitely not the peas that caused this. I've fed peas to many baby pigeons in the past (if they are able to walk, but not fly yet - perfect to be fed peas) and I've never had a problem. They are easy to digest and packed with proteins that the babies need. Plenty of members here that do the same.

Sad that she only came back on the Friday, by then they would have been without food for 4 days. I think they both were sick, that's why the one passed away so quickly, he must have been the smaller of the two. Thanks for the update and for caring.


----------

